# Difference in Extensions...



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone have or can get a pic of a Glock 26 or 27 next to each other with the Pearce PG26 and PG2733 Mags next to each other?Im trying to decide if there going to be much more difference in these for concealment...


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Those numbers don't mean much to me without Googling them. Here is my G27 with +1 extension and without. (it's laying on top of my G19 for perspective). Out of the six mags I have for it, only two have the extension still on. I mainly carry the standard base mags and use the ones with extensions for backups.


----------

